# Surrogacy in Georgia



## aag2011

Hello,

My wife and I have had a first failed attempt in this country (New Life Agency)

Needless to say we are very sad with this outcome.

We need the your support and reassurance please! Is there anyone there who can share with us their experience? Either good or bad.

We are tired to read stories in the internet (which are easy to fabricate), we would love to TALK WITH REAL PEOPLE

I never thought this process was going to be so painful, we can help each other to make it easier and make sure we only deal with trustworthy agencies/clinics

I look forward to hearing from you!!


----------



## pharmchick

I am sorry about the BFN. Please take heart! When I was researching surrogacy agencies at first, I was in email contact with New Life for a few months. The lady replying my emails seemed professional and their prices were reasonable. I even met Mariam Kukunashvili (the owner) in person in London. Given the controversies about her and the fact that I couldn't find enough credible testimonials online, we decided not to use this agency. In fact, I remember reading a few negative stories about New life on the Ukraine forum on FF. Do you mind sharing your overall experience with New Life?


----------



## aag2011

offices and clinic in Tbilisi looked OK (although I am not an expert to assess the quality of the medical equipment)

Staff is professional but I would have liked more communication and explanations during the process... something that I pointed out and they promised to fix if I try again

Did you choose a different agency? where? feel free to respond here of by PM

Thanks!


----------



## pharmchick

Yes, I chose a different agency in the USA called Rockymountain surrogacy. They are much cheaper than the east or west coast agencies!


----------



## LouGhevaert

Hi

If you are contemplating an international surrogacy arrangement anywhere in the world, it is really worth tackling the legal issues from the outset as this can save a lot of time, money and effort in the long run. There can be a real difference on the immigration, citizenship and nationality issues front depending upon your chosen destination country. I'm sure you're already aware of the legal problems some intended parents have experienced when they underwent surrogacy in The Ukraine and in other countries too.

If you are going to work with a foreign surrogate, it is really helpful if you can know in advance what your surrogate's legal role will be from an English law perspective. You will need to obtain a parental order from the English court to obtain parental rights for your child in the UK and your surrogate will be a party to those proceedings and she will need to give her consent to the grant of the order after the birth. The English court will also require certain information about her, which is really worth knowing from the start so you can handle these issues carefully and positively with the clinic/your surrogate.

You will also need to ensure you can meet all of the legal criteria for a parental order (the legal solution for surrogacy in the UK). Do have a look at the following link for more information http://www.porterdodsonfertility.com/surrogacy-law/. Having worked with many people at all stages of the surrogacy process abroad and in the UK, I know just how important it is to handle the legal issues effectively.

Best of luck

Louisa


----------



## kiera19

Please look at the Government website with recent updates regarding travelling to Georgia I have done alot of research regarding Surrogacy abroad and it states on the Gov web site that it is definately not safe to travel to Georgia and the surrogacy laws there are not clear and set in stone in the leagal term compared to other countries....

Please read up if you you decide to travle there

Best wishes


----------



## HEC

Just to correct a misunderstanding. The government website does not state that travel to Georgia is unsafe. It states "We advise against all travel to the separatist regions of South Ossetia and Abkhazia, and against all but essential travel to areas near the Administrative Boundary Lines with Abkhazia and South Ossetia". Tbilisi is nowhere near these regions and my research would suggest that the overall dangers are no greater than if you travel to any major city or capital.

We are going to New Life in Tbilisi next month and I will be happy to feed back once we have been there. We have also done extensive research over the past year and decided on New Life Georgia as a result of direct correspondence with several successful parents and from a couple who have not yet begun their journey but who have visited New Life and were happy with all that they saw. 

Sadly, no clinic or agency can guarantee a successful outcome for any of us, but I do wish everyone the very best of luck!


----------



## kiera19

Hi Hec,

Yes you are correct, but  also please see below  which comes from the government website........

In 2010 there were a number of explosions in the suburbs of Tbilisi and in early 2011 the Georgian Government disrupted a number of alleged bomb plots. Visitors should exercise vigilance. 


best wishes on your journey


----------



## HEC

Thanks, Kiera. I think we've done as much research, soul searching and advice seeking as we can and now just need to go - and hope for the best...! We're treating it as a holiday too so will be sight seeing and soaking up the atmosphere - whilst keeping our fingers crossed for success!


----------



## aag2011

I have been in Tbilisi, Georgia for 5 days during my first attempt and I did not experience any problem at all. People are friendly and I have not seen any extreme poverty or dangerous places.

Best thing to do is to make relationships with those locals that can speak english... make a connection and they will become your best friends while you are there... People you meet in the plane, at the hotel, taxi driver, at the clothing store, restaurant etc.

HEC best of luck on your trip, feel free to contact me if you need anything!


----------



## HEC

Just returned from a week in Tbilisi and really enjoyed walking round this beautiful and fast developing city. We also found Georgians so friendly and felt much safer on the metro and walking in the non tourist areas than we do in most other capital cities. It's not yet a buzzing tourist destination for Europeans but I suspect it will be in a few years' time. 

We found New Life to be very professional (albeit difficult to find as they've moved to new buildings!) and the clinic to be very modern and well equipped. We returned home feeling much happier and more positive about the whole experience - and now just have the waiting game...

It might interest those who are considering going to Georgia for surrogacy to know that a new law was passed on 1st February which requires the surrogacy agreement to be signed by all parties in the presence of a Notary and duly notarised and apostilled, before the transfer of any embryos. We understand that, in the past, it was not needed under Georgian law until after the baby was born. However, this makes Georgian law much clearer from the outset and so, from our point of view, much better, especially for when we apply for a parental order (if we are fortunate enough to need one). 

Good luck to everyone at whatever stage of your journey!


----------



## Shabib

Hi Hec,

Am considering Georgia as well for surrogacy, and Janine recommended new life Georgia, but I am still worried regarding the whole process especially after my failed trial in India with dr.Shivani! Can you please help me to choose between Georgia and Ukraine? Do you have any idea what is the best clinic in both countries? Thank you so much


----------

